# Ice Cream?



## Kei (May 9, 2010)

Thinking ahead to seaside holiday in August ...

Last year we gave DD an ice cream from the van at the seaside, and had to guess slightly at the carbs, as the Collins Gem book was USELESS!  We obviously didn't guess well, because her blood sugars went up very high and we ended up having to do a correction that evening.

Can anyone give me a rough estimate of what a normal medium size vanilla ice-cream in a cone would be?  That's what the kids always have at the seaside, and I don't want to tell them "you've got to have something different because of the diabetes".


----------



## Steff (May 9, 2010)

i found this for one serving of a med ice cream cone.
amount 1 cone.
amount Per Serving
Calories 17 
Calories from Fat 2 

% Daily Value*
Total Fat 0.3g 
0%
Saturated Fat 0g 
0%
Polyunsaturated Fat 0.1g 
Monounsaturated Fat 0.1g 
Cholesterol 0mg 
0%
Sodium 5.7mg 
0%
Potassium 4.5mg 
0%
Total Carbohydrate 3.2g 
1%
Dietary Fiber 0.1g 
0%
Sugars 0.2g 
0%
Protein 0.3g 
1%

hope thats not to confusing x


----------



## bev (May 9, 2010)

If its the cheap walls type ice-cream then I would say its approx 25 per ice cream - but add another 7 carbs for a flake and another 3 carbs for the sauce. I dont add anything for the cone as I dont think they have many carbs and most children dont end up eating it!

If its the full fat creamy type ice cream - I would say its 30 carbs per ice cream and do a split injection to cope with the fat content as it takes about 4 hours to digest!Bev


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2010)

bev said:


> If its the cheap walls type ice-cream then I would say its approx 25 per ice cream - but add another 7 carbs for a flake and another 3 carbs for the sauce. I dont add anything for the cone as I dont think they have many carbs and most children dont end up eating it!
> 
> If its the full fat creamy type ice cream - I would say its 30 carbs per ice cream and do a split injection to cope with the fat content as it takes about 4 hours to digest!Bev



Yes, my guess would be at least 20g carbs.


----------



## Kei (May 10, 2010)

Thanks all!    I'm guessing around 20 - 30 then, depending on the quality, the size and whether she eats the cone.

She's on mixes at the moment, so a split injection wouldn't be necessary right now - just making sure she eats the right amount of carbs at lunch to balance it.  However, she might be on MDI by August.  Her little brother is on MDI though, so it is useful to know that for him.

Last year F just ate the ice-cream and gave the cone to little H.


----------



## ilovekandi (May 10, 2010)

same,  I got this 

Ice Cream Cone, Average	 
1 Cone/75g	
cals 139.5	
prot: 2.6	
carbs: 19.1	
fat: 6.4	
fibre 0.0


----------



## Caroline (Jun 11, 2010)

Ice cream is a proper treat for kids when it is hot. If I give little feller things like cornettos he will eat the ice cream but not the cornet part it comes in.

Must admit I am a bit paranoid about ice cream from a van sinc I was a kid. It was the only time I ever got an upset tummy.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 26, 2010)

ice cream is great for a bar stool behind the eyes but never thought abut how high it is in carbvalues, but with a tub of it with a spoon it could get dangerous! Thanks for the numbers people


----------

